# Buying glasses



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Is there a good place online to buy eyeglasses? Local stores seem to want a lot of money. I had my eyes examined and have the spec sheet.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

You will also need your pupillary distance.

Online stores will be loads cheaper than bricks and mortar eyeglasses stores, which typically have something like a 300% markup.

Try http://www.clearlycontacts.ca

I think they're the largest online provider in Canada; there are others you can find in a Google search.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i keep intending to order from clearlycontacts but a few little details still holding me back

- the pupillary distance, i keep thinking what if this is wrong, omg i'll be cross-eyed or wall-eyed

- ordering extras like super-thin lenses does pack a significant extra charge

- they can't tint the lenses. A customer who wants custom tinting would have to make sure that clearlycontacts does *not* coat the lenses first with their standard anti-reflection coating, would then have to take the cc pair to a local optician who would agree (if one would agree) to handle the tinting.

- other than the above, cc glasses look like a dream bargain imho. They actually have more choice of frames than a local optician.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Same boat here -- it's possible to measure your pupillary distance yourself (or with the help of a friend), but I've had a few instances where even opticians got it wrong and everything was slightly out of focus if I looked directly ahead but in focus if I looked just a little to one side. And most opticians are reluctant to give it to you, because with a prescription and your P.D. they know you are free to shop anywhere. You can insist, but expect pushback.

I'm also a little wary of whether they could accommodate my prescription, which is a little tricky (I am very, very nearsighted). I've had a lot of trouble getting good glasses here locally over the last few years even at the established chains (e.g., Greiche and Scaff) and at a local shop down the street, so I'm a little gun-shy at this point. But the savings are incredible.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

a good working solution for the future could be to ask the ophthalmologist to write the pupillary distance at the same time he writes the prescription. 

i'll probably try winging the pd measurement. Clearly does say they are flexible about returns & adjustments, at least that's what they say. If a trial pair of eyeglasses don't work out they're much less than $100 down the drain. It occurs to me that a one-eyed vision might work borderline ok in these crazy times.

i'm planning to pay extra for thin lenses but won't try any kind of tinting, way too much project to manage.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

I know the no glare no scratch is a scam. Did not know about pupillary distance.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Buy all my glasses online, no complaints.

But I do have the pupil distance as my doctor gave it to me 10 years ago... and it doesn't change.


----------



## AMABILE (Apr 3, 2009)

the best deal is provided by www.zennioptical.com 
their prices are great - selection is wide
they have a super customer service line


----------



## bds (Aug 13, 2013)

I've used clearly contacts, they're amazing. I'll never go back to a brick and mortar store. They have a 14 day trial period (I think there is a checkbox for it at checkout) where if you don't like it for any reason you give them a call, print a label and ship it back. It costs you zero dollars (I did this with a pair that didn't fit my face correctly).

It's very easy, just try it.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> I know the no glare no scratch is a scam



i think clearly includes anti-reflection coating for free on all lenses, although local opticians normally do charge for this. Either way, the coating is an advantage, so if it comes for free i don't see how there can be any scam.


----------



## OurBigFatWallet (Jan 20, 2014)

I used clearly contacts to get my latest glasses and I am happy with mine. I used a coupon and got mine for around $30. In the optometrist office I think they sell for around $250. Just beware of the upsell on clearly contacts like the anti glare/scratch stuff. Not necessary in my opinion and it can add significantly to the total cost


----------



## el oro (Jun 16, 2009)

I went with zenni optical last time I bought glasses years ago. Frames+lenses start around $7 before add-ons. Lots of add-on choices though so just need to make sure you only get what you need. I get contacts from clearly contacts.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

Zenni's frames are junk though. Bought 2 both broke in short order.

Went with Raybans from smartbuyglasses.ca and have had them 3 years now.


----------



## el oro (Jun 16, 2009)

They're hit and miss apparently. I've had mine for over 4 years and no issues. They've been better than my old Lenscrafters frames from ages ago.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I use Clearly Contacts and have had good results, vey fast service, seems to be good quality for the money.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

i used these guys for eyelid cleaning solution which isn't available by the bottle in canada
i was surprised at the prices and how good the service was
shipping was free to canada
www.aclens.com


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Anyone order from contactsexpress.ca?

I'm getting an eye test on Monday so I'll likely be getting glasses and contacts from them or clearly contracts shortly.


----------



## Compounding1 (May 13, 2012)

I've used clearly contacts. They had a special offer, first pair of glasses for new customers was free. I paid $10 for the shipping and got them in a few days. I told all my friends and family about it too and they all got free glasses too  I don't think they have the offer on right now but keep an eye out for it, they have it every now and then it seems.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

I'll give you guys my 2 cents here, as I have been an eyeglasses and contact lens wearer for multiple years. For all who do the same, I would highly recommend considering the option of laser eye surgery. It's costs more initially, but the long-term benefits are immense.

I had mine done approximately 8 years ago and had them re-tested about 1 year ago and my vision is still better than 20/20. The price I paid for both eyes using the latest procedure was $2500 for both eyes. The place I did them at has a lifetime warranty so if anything changes in the prescription they do a touch-up for free. Length of "surgery" if you really want to call it that, was approximately 10 minutes per eye, mostly prep time. You simply stare at a light and see sparkles. Healing time is approximately 1 week.

If you add up how much money you spend buying contat lenses/solution bottles etc, you end up saving a lot more money in the end by doing laser eye surgery. Not to mention the time of taking them out/putting them in and the risk of infection due to constantly having to put your fingers on your eye.

PS The place I did mine at was a London Eye Center in New Westminster, British Columbia, Canada. They also have an office in North Vancouver.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Costco for us.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

familyman said:


> I'll give you guys my 2 cents here, as I have been an eyeglasses and contact lens wearer for multiple years. For all who do the same, I would highly recommend considering the option of laser eye surgery. It's costs more initially, but the long-term benefits are immense.


It's not for everyone, though -- you need to talk to an opthalmologist first to see if it would be appropriate for you. I'm extremely nearsighted (without my glasses, everything that's more than four centimeters from my eyes is fuzzy), and every opthalmologist I've seen has warned me to never get laser surgery as I'd have about an 80% chance of going blind from it. For people with normal nearsightness it's fine.

The other thing to consider is that wearing glasses has saved my eyes on a few occasions: mowing the lawn once caused a small pebble to fly up and hit my glasses hard enough to crack them; I shudder to think of the damage that could have occured to my eye in that case.


----------



## jamesbe (May 8, 2010)

And some people are farsighted.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

fraser said:


> Costco for us.


I used to buy at Costco, very good service and prices but they stopped carrying the contacts that fit me the best.

So I went with Clearly contacts, ordered them on Monday and they arrived in my mailbox on Wednesday ... very fast. They also price matched plus an additional 5% off the lowest web price I found.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

familyman said:


> I'll give you guys my 2 cents here, as I have been an eyeglasses and contact lens wearer for multiple years. For all who do the same, I would highly recommend considering the option of laser eye surgery. It's costs more initially, but the long-term benefits are immense.


I know one person who had laser surgery done a while ago, they are still happy with the results. I'm far sighted so its of no use to me plus I really don't like the potential of the night time "halo" effect even if I could get it done. I had to test many contacts as most of them showed a slight "halo" which I found very distracting. As an added bonus, wearing contacts gives me extra UV blocking.


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

Last time my spouse bought glasses at Costco she was served by a gentleman who had recently sold his optical store. He was now semi-retired.

He told us that had we purchased these same glasses/lens at his Calgary store six months prior we would have paid almost double what the Costco price was.


----------



## familyman (Apr 6, 2015)

brad said:


> It's not for everyone, though -- you need to talk to an opthalmologist first to see if it would be appropriate for you. I'm extremely nearsighted (without my glasses, everything that's more than four centimeters from my eyes is fuzzy), and every opthalmologist I've seen has warned me to never get laser surgery as I'd have about an 80% chance of going blind from it. For people with normal nearsightness it's fine.
> 
> The other thing to consider is that wearing glasses has saved my eyes on a few occasions: mowing the lawn once caused a small pebble to fly up and hit my glasses hard enough to crack them; I shudder to think of the damage that could have occured to my eye in that case.


Obviously every person that goes to a laser eye center is first tested to see if they are a good candidate. They test you for astigmatism, cataracts, near-sightedness, far-sightedness etc and let you know if you have a good chance of improving your sight. But for the people that are good candidates, I can honestly say that it is the best medical procedure that I have ever done in my life, and would do it again 1000X over. My sister had -9 perscription in 1 eye and -10 I believe in the other, with astigmatism. She was practically blind when she took off her glasses. After the laser eye surgery, her vision was practically perfect. After about 10 years, she got a touch-up done for free as they regressed a bit but given her high perscription, it's not a surprise. 

Also, for the people that are farsighted, it can still be corrected with laser eye surgery. The surgery is not just for near-sighted people.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

familyman said:


> Also, for the people that are farsighted, it can still be corrected with laser eye surgery. The surgery is not just for near-sighted people.


In the earlier stages I think they did nearsighted only, now with newer procedures they correct for many prescriptions, both far and near. For myself, being farsighted but generally able to go about my daily activities without glasses/contacts (except very small print) I'm not willing to take the risk. Also they don't seem to recommend laser surgery if all you need is reading glasses due to age. As always, one has to weight out the risks and benefits, especially when an action can't really be undone.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

cainvest said:


> In the earlier stages I think they did nearsighted only, now with newer procedures they correct for many prescriptions, both far and near. For myself, being farsighted but generally able to go about my daily activities without glasses/contacts (except very small print) I'm not willing to take the risk. Also they don't seem to recommend laser surgery if all you need is reading glasses due to age. As always, one has to weight out the risks and benefits, especially when an action can't really be undone.


The risks are pretty small with reputable surgeons, but the risk isn't zero. My girlfriend used to work for a law firm that handled many of the lawsuits against failed lasik surgeries that led to permanent eye damage, and they were plenty busy. Of course it was a small percentage of the total number of surgeries, but still....


----------



## dubmac (Jan 9, 2011)

humble_pie said:


> i keep intending to order from clearlycontacts but a few little details still holding me back .


Beware the quality of the products offered by Clearly Contacts. I have purchased from them, and the quality of the frames/lenses is not great. Most glasses are made in China - some of the products are very good, others are crap. I would only purchase their better products (read ; more expensive products) going forward.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

I have frames I like and when I needed a new prescription, I got the optician to put new lenses in the frames. It was cheaper than a whole new set of glasses.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

cainvest said:


> For myself, being farsighted but generally able to go about my daily activities without glasses/contacts (except very small print) *I'm not willing to take the risk.*


Same here, not needing nor willing to take any risk at present time.

If you're nearsighted and can read without contacts/glasses, surgery could result in actually needing those reading glasses sooner rather than later. This information was given to me by 2 eye MDs.

I'm nearsighted and only need contacts/glasses for clear distance [driving mostly], and only at night, so for the time being, I have ruled out surgery as I rather be able to read without glasses for as long as possible.

*Framed*
http://www.cbc.ca/marketplace/episodes/2012-episodes/framed

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/high-prescription-eyeglass-costs-vex-consumers-1.1130610?cmp=rss


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

dubmac said:


> Beware the quality of the products offered by Clearly Contacts. I have purchased from them, and the quality of the frames/lenses is not great. Most glasses are made in China - some of the products are very good, others are crap. I would only purchase their better products going forward.



thankx for the heads up, black mac. Might you be able to elaborate on the not-great quality of the lenses? i don't mind so much about the frames, but a false lens could be harmful. Never anything to fool around with.

also, it's difficult to see where they're selling lenses in two or more quality grades. It seems to me that a CC lens is a lens is a lens. The only difference one can see on the website is that some frames are more expensive than others, they might be the quality frames.

but a lens ? i'm wondering how an online eyewear company could even be allowed to openly sell lenses that are not correct to a prescription ...

.


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Another option for glasses is to see if anyone in your city or town offers glasses for low-income customers. There's a great service in Montreal, le bonhomme à lunettes (http://www.bonhommealunettes.org), which is available to everyone, not just low-income folks. He holds office hours at different locations around the city on a regular schedule. He's not an optometrist, so can't do eye exams, but if you give him a prescription he can take care of the rest. Very affordable frames and lenses, and he can fit new lenses to existing frames.


----------



## choosymate (May 2, 2015)

Eye glasses is really important to me...but be sure to ask your eye doctor to write down your PD if you're going to order glasses online. Depending on whether you need single-vision or multi-focal lenses, your doctor may write your PD as one or two numbers. If you can't reach your eye doctor, www.opto.com/home.html can help you determine your PD using another method


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

AMABILE said:


> the best deal is provided by www.zennioptical.com
> their prices are great - selection is wide
> they have a super customer service line


We have used Zenni in past, and I was about to order new glasses. I need reading and computer glasses. My prescription gives the NV ADD for reading (2.5). But for computer it just said to adjust for the eye to screen distance I gave her.
Before ordering, I asked Zenni chat line what ADD I should use. The agent said to just divide the ADD by 2 - so 1.25. I questioned this, because distance to screen can be quite different for say laptop or desktop. He told me that I needed to decide the ADD or ask an optician. Agent obviously didn't have a canned answer and was kind of snarky - got my back up  I emailed them as well and answer was that it was I who had to get that info - they just make glasses. Yet they felt it OK to tell me to divide ADD in two or adjust PD by 3mm for readers? I decided to try a different vendor.

Anyway, after some research, I find that the ADD is determined by a very simple formula. And it is the same for everyone. Not dependent on your eyes. Just distance to page or screen.

NVADD = 1/(distance in meters). Example for reading at 40cm NVADD=1/0.4 = 2.5.
For my laptop at 50cm, NVADD=1/0.5 = 2.0

I decided I needed bigger screen, so bought a new monitor with built in blue light eye protection. I have it at about 76cm. So ADD= 1/.76=1.31. They work in 0.25 increments, it seems, so suggested would be 1.25.

By the way, I bought the glasses from Clearly.ca. Not the cheapest, but they are in Canada. They had a deal of BOGO (Buy One Get One free). They did not have a good selection of frames in my size. Lowest pricing I found was at Goggles4U.com But they too had little in my size and price range. Their web site entry forms and even BOGO offer looked suspiciously same as Clearly.ca.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Agent99, why are you adding to a 4 year old post?


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Longtimeago said:


> Agent99, why are you adding to a 4 year old post?


Why are you questioning it? Does it offend you in some way?

Regardless, it is the most relevant and recent thread on the subject that the Search engine found.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Regarding Clearly.ca, I had to cancel my order 

I had the PD from my Rx, but that is used for distance. For near vision, the eyes come together and PD must be reduced. Zenni, in past, just reduced it by 3mm for reading, but Clearly were not prepared to do that. Said I had to get three PDs from optometrist or optician. Distance, Computer and Reading. Without these they could not make the glasses, so order was cancelled.

Back to square one  Luckily I don't need the glasses urgently.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

A friend told me he just needed glasses for reading small print and working on computer, so got a few pair from dollar store and dotted them around. I followed his lead, works great. A pair in each vehicle and at my desk etc. Very cost effective.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

Mechanic said:


> A friend told me he just needed glasses for reading small print and working on computer, so got a few pair from dollar store and dotted them around. I followed his lead, works great. A pair in each vehicle and at my desk etc. Very cost effective.


I used to do that. But it doesn't work once you need prescription lenses. The Golden Years are sometimes not that Golden 

Once you find you need +2.0 or more readers, it might be an idea to get an eye test done.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

My story:
Starting wearing glasses when I was about 9 yrs old. Vision kept deteriorating and at 45 yrs was at a minus 12 plus a significant astigmatism. Decided on laser surgery and had to have several redos to both eyes. In total I had 3 in one eye and 2 in another. Ended up at 20-20 and all was good but suffered an eye injury (hit by a badminton shuttle at high speed) and suffered a hyphema. Had to sit upright in a chair for 3 days and then vision returned. (would not have had the injury if I was wearing glasses) Anyways, after about a year I developed a cataract in the injured eye which was a direct result of the hyphema. I then developed one in the other eye which is apparently quite normal. I then had lens replacement surgery for the cataracts and vision returned to 20-20. Yahoo but short lived as about 3 yrs later my vision started to deteriorate again and I started to wear glasses again. Unfortunately, over the past 10 years this still continues and I believe I am about a minus 5 or thereabouts. Mind you, this is still a lot better than the minus 12. One other thing to be mindful of is the optometrists and opthamologists write their prescriptions differently and be sure your supplier is aware of this. One optician I went do did not notice that my prescription was written by an opthamologist and just assumed that it was by an optician. Anyways, all is good and I am still very close to 20-20. Would I do the laser again, yes. At a minus 12 its almost impossible to function without glasses- whether swimming, running, diving, playing contact sports, or even finding your glasses in the morning is tough. All good.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

frase said:


> My story:
> One other thing to be mindful of is the optometrists and opthamologists write their prescriptions differently and be sure your supplier is aware of this. One optician I went do did not notice that my prescription was written by an opthamologist and just assumed that it was by an optician.


Quite the journey you have had wrt eyes!

Regarding the prescriptions, I have had many eye exams over the years, always by Optometrists. Even from same eye clinic, I have had prescriptions that use both conventions. This shows up as either a positive or negative CYL entry. And these change the SPH and axis numbers. At first I had no idea why the SPH would change from year to year. Then I found it was because some optometrist use negative and other positive CYL convention. They can be converted on many sites such as this one: https://www.discountglasses.com/positive-cyl-converter

Too bad they can't get their act together and use a common method.

By the way, I have found that on-line vendors are not able, or don't want to offer advice regarding modifying NV ADD for middle vision glasses such as Computer glasses. You have to provide the ADD yourself. 

Same is true for PD. Ideally the optometrist will give you numbers for distance, computer and reading. For example, I found an old prescription that gave these figures for me 67/65/63. Most sites explain how to measure PD. That PD is apparently just your Distance PD and needs to be adjusted for reading/computer glasses.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

We just go to Costco. Eye exams are covered by medicare now that we are over 65. We have been happy with Costco for the past 10 years. The on line vendors look interesting but we prefer the in person frame recommendations and adjustments.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

ian said:


> We just go to Costco. Eye exams are covered by medicare now that we are over 65. We have been happy with Costco for the past 10 years. The on line vendors look interesting but we prefer the in person frame recommendations and adjustments.


We no longer belong to Costco, but others told us the same thing. I checked what they were paying and found that it was quite a bit less than places like Lenscrafters, but still way more than the on-line vendors. This site tries to track current Costco prices but is mostly from US. It seems buyers are happy paying US$300 for glasses that might cost 20% of that on-line. 

I checked at Walmart, who offer a similar program to Costco. They had cheap frames at about $19, and others from $49 up. Not all sizes at lower end. The ones that fitted me were $99 or more. Single vision reading/computer glass lenses brought cost up to $70-$100 for the low cost frames. The ones that fitted would have been in $150-$170 range. These glasses are only used at home for reading and computer, so no need for expensive "designer" frames. For those who have to wear glasses all the time, I can the attraction of better frames.

I suspect that Costco and Walmart have their lenses/glasses made by same or similar offshore manufacturers as the on-line vendors. I do see the advantage for many of being able to go to a local shop so as to get the specifications right. Things like PD for near/distance; ADD for reading/computer; Frame sizes that will fit properly (easy in shop, not so easy on-line)

As it is, I bought two pairs from Clearly.ca for total of $50.00 on their BOGO offer, free shipping. Would have been higher if I had needed UV or other coatings, but those not needed for indoor use. My eyes are tested free annually under OHIP (by optometrist at eye-care clinic). Prescription keeps changing. I would soon be broke buying 3 pairs a year of $600 glasses  Clearly does have shops, just like Walmart and Costco. But only in Vancouver/Toronto. Discounts if you check their site or this one: https://vouchercodes.ca/stores/clearly.ca/


----------



## SW20 MR2 (Dec 18, 2010)

Despite being a Costco member for years, I never thought about them for glasses even though I've probably walked by the section many times. I haven't need glasses for 5 years due to laser surgery, but my son needs them. After spending $180 for frames a few times at an optical store, we got him some frames from Costco this week for $60. That's a lot more palatable. Lenses are roughly the same cost as optical stores.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

agent99 said:


> As it is, I bought two pairs from Clearly.ca for total of $50.00 on their BOGO offer, free shipping.


Glasses arrived in 1 week. Well boxed. Glasses in soft felt type cases. Time spent ensuring I ordered right size frames paid off. They fit well. And they work as expected. Hard to complain at the price!


----------

